# Walking



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Darla doesn't like going out for walks 

We waiting until she'd had all of her injections before letting her out. Took her for a few walks around the streets, down to the local nature reserve and around the farm where the wife keeps her horses, in the first week or so she was allowed out. Trotted along merrily sniffy everything and anything.

Didn't take her for long walks. She met people and other dogs, which she seems to love. Always on a leash and so as far as we know nothing bad happened to her.

But now we can hardly get her to walk around from the back door to the front door.
We give her treats when she does anything good on the walk. (pee, poo, drop what she's got in her mouth, sit before crosing a road, coming back to recall etc etc ) Always saying good girl when she walks to heal. But this is one puppy that isn't too keen on the big wide world.

She's just turned 13 weeks. Is this something she'll grow out of?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

is she scared or just being defient like a child not wating to walk. you normaly find that pup will fight the lead withing the first wee of using it. Echo didnt like the lead at first. just keep at it, i exspect she is just testing you, pushing the boundrys.


----------



## Upstate Ollie (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree, keep at it. My pup was the same way. He would sit in the middle of the road. I highly recommend luring him with treats. goodluck


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

I tried calling him, saying "come" and nothing worked. I eventually got so sick of it I just started pulling him along and he quickly picked it up that if he wasn't going to walk I was going to pull him and now he walks fine.


----------

